# Manuales de alarmas



## christianasp (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola a todos, Hace tiempo encontre un par de alarmas desarmadas, una DSC 1575 y una C&K Systems 236, pero para hacerlas funcionar necesito los manuales de programacion del instalador, y los manuales de usuario, ojala en español, 


por cualquier ayuda de ante mano gracias


----------



## thors (Nov 16, 2006)

yo estoy en lo mismo y encontre el manual en 


http://www.myalarm.com/MyAlarmDOT2b/manuals_user.aspx#DSC


----------



## fidolocko (Nov 26, 2006)

Hola a todos,compre una DSC pc1575 de 6 zonas usada, pero para hacerla funcionar necesito los manuales de programacion del instalador, y los manuales de usuario, ojala en español, solo tengo los del power 832 y con esos no me deja entrar en programacion .hice eso del puente de la "eeprom" por lo cual la resetie y logre entrar en programacion con el numero (0000) que no se de que es este numero ?? siempre sosteniendo el puente pero no me tomaba las secciones de 3 digitos..... luego saque el cable del puente y probe con todos los numeros de instalador y nada hasta q se me dio por poner el q figura en la tarjeta"placa" ingrese = *8 + 1575 y entro tambien pero solo me toma secciones de 2 digitos...? como puedo programar los numeros de telefono??

por cualquier ayuda de antemano gracias....


----------



## Heruman (Sep 5, 2007)

holas yo estube trabajando con este tipo de alarmas y tengo parte de la programacion aunque no completa para iniciar deves de tner la clave maestra q s con lo q se puede iniciar la programacion cuando pones   *8+5010 te permite hacer las programaciones en asignacion de tiempos y como adicionarlos en cada zona segun sea la forma d trabajo de cada una de ellas...  mas adelante te estare pasando la programacion  ok dejame buscarlo completo...


----------



## ox234 (Dic 29, 2010)

christianasp dijo:


> Hola a todos, Hace tiempo encontre un par de alarmas desarmadas, una DSC 1575 y una C&K Systems 236, pero para hacerlas funcionar necesito los manuales de programacion del instalador, y los manuales de usuario, ojala en español,
> 
> 
> por cualquier ayuda de ante mano gracias



Manual de usuario 
http://www.mediafire.com/?343jtm35k0azcit

Manual Instalador
http://www.mediafire.com/?kv476ojpsm4dht5


----------

